# Portion size



## cobrafnd (May 2, 2018)

I am going to be making up chicken plates using the 3 compartment styrofoam trays from Sam’s.  Going to use baked beans and potato salad for sides, and wondered the size of the small compartment of the tray?  Beans are 117oz to a can and potato salad comes if 5# tub.  Trying to figure out how many servings in the tray I will get out of each.  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## solaryellow (May 18, 2018)

Roughly 1/4 lbs or 4 oz depending on which 3 compartment tray you are getting.


----------

